# NEW Glock 26



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bought my first gun yesterday and hard-cored debated on a SA XDM-40 SC or a Glock 27. I really wanted the Glock but no one had any or knew when they were getting any and wasn't sure what color and I was dead-set on all black. Went to 4 different shops looking and only one had a decent price ($539 brand-new). I went to eat and talked it over with my dad and finally decided that a 9mm would do just fine for CCW and it's a lot cheaper to shoot than a .40 at the range. So I got a Glock Model 26 black/olive drab with a Pearce Grip Extender and a box of ammo. Field stripped, cleaned, and lubed yesterday evening while my not-so-eager fiance watched lol. Going to the range in a bit to fire it for the first time. It may have been me but I couldn't find anywhere in the papers that it suggests the # of rounds for a break-in period. I just have one box but I reload and will be buying more within the next few weeks and plan to spend some serious time at the range to get this bad boy broke in. This will also be my CCW.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. I promise you will not be disappointed. You will get a life time out of that gun.

There really is no break in period on a Glock. They are ready to go out of the box. 

Enjoy!






------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok so only got to put 1 mag through it but I'm in love! It shoots like a dream and has hardly any recoil for being as small and light as it is. Very accurate despite me not shooting to the best of my ability. Any recommendations on a holster for CCW?


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Not meaning to hijack but I am getting a 26 on Monday. Is there anything that is nice to have with one of these. I am going to get a IWB holster. I was wondering about a Plus one adapter or the finger extension for at least one of the magazines. I am alos thinkning about getting one 17 or 19 magazine to.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Get yourself a Comp-tac Mtac IWB holster and be done with it, or Crossbreed Super Tuck one of the two, super comfy, don't end up with a drawer full of holsters, just get the best to begin with.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Patton said:


> Not meaning to hijack but I am getting a 26 on Monday. Is there anything that is nice to have with one of these. I am going to get a IWB holster. I was wondering about a Plus one adapter or the finger extension for at least one of the magazines. I am alos thinkning about getting one 17 or 19 magazine to.


Your not hijacking at all bro, be glad to help anyway I can. At this moment I have the Pearce Grip Extender for one mag, not the plus one cause I really hope 10 rds will be more than enough if the need ever arises to have to protect myself and my family. I really like the grip, it just makes the gun feel like its supposed to be there instead of just being there.



Zertek said:


> Get yourself a Comp-tac Mtac IWB holster and be done with it, or Crossbreed Super Tuck one of the two, super comfy, don't end up with a drawer full of holsters, just get the best to begin with.


*edit* answered my own question lol Thank you for informing me of these sir. I see one in my near future


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

*Comp-tac Mtac IWB holster or Crossbreed Super Tuck *
From what I have gathered these are two of the best but if you don't spring for either of these just get the cheap uncle Mikes IWB nylon one for like $9 I have heard there are as good as any that are under the $60 mark. Plus it makes a good holster to just for use of storeing in a vehicle or bag.
I am kind of itrigued by a ankle holslter as my father used to carry a 38 on his right leg.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Patton said:


> *Comp-tac Mtac IWB holster or Crossbreed Super Tuck *
> From what I have gathered these are two of the best but if you don't spring for either of these just get the cheap uncle Mikes IWB nylon one for like $9 I have heard there are as good as any that are under the $60 mark. Plus it makes a good holster to just for use of storeing in a vehicle or bag.
> I am kind of itrigued by a ankle holslter as my father used to carry a 38 on his right leg.


DO NOT get a cheap holster for IWB everyday carry. Been there done that and so have the other experienced folks here. The Mike's is great for protecting you gun when you have to disarm in your vehicle (post office, bank, schools, ect.). Don't skimp on your carry holster. If you plan to carry that means you will need to take a class, which I suggest you do. If you already have, then they should have went over properly carrying in a good holster.

Ankle EDC works, again if you have a quality holster. I have tried this route too. Uncomfortable as all get out. YMMV.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I probably said that wrong. I do realize the importance of a good holsr.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Patton said:


> Yeah I probably said that wrong. I do realize the importance of a good holsr.


:smt023

Good holsters can be expensive, but worth it it most cases. If you can buy a $500 gun to carry, you should be able to buy a $75 holster.


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

I got the same gun last summer and like you got my CCP shortly after that. I've used the Uncle Mikes $9 IWB for a while, not good for daily use. Short periods of time was ok at best. 

I bought a Blackhawk! Serpa holdter (OWB). I found myself using OWB moreso b/c of being more comfortable. But b/c of it being during colder months a light jacket concealed plenty. I am waiting on the crossbreed supertuck to arrive, being warmer months are right around the corner and the jackets stay in the closet. 

As suggested, get a quality holster. You will thank yourself for it later.

Good shootn to you!!


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

dosborn said:


> DO NOT get a cheap holster for IWB everyday carry. Been there done that and so have the other experienced folks here. The Mike's is great for protecting you gun when you have to disarm in your vehicle (post office, bank, schools, ect.). Don't skimp on your carry holster. If you plan to carry that means you will need to take a class, which I suggest you do. If you already have, then they should have went over properly carrying in a good holster.
> 
> Ankle EDC works, again if you have a quality holster. I have tried this route too. Uncomfortable as all get out. YMMV.


Took the class around Nov. of last year and just turned in the application not even 2 wks ago to see if I'm approved and actually got a letter in the mail the day I got the gun approving me so I'll be going in the morning to get my permit.



protectmyfamily said:


> I got the same gun last summer and like you got my CCP shortly after that. I've used the Uncle Mikes $9 IWB for a while, not good for daily use. Short periods of time was ok at best.
> 
> I bought a Blackhawk! Serpa holdter (OWB). I found myself using OWB moreso b/c of being more comfortable. But b/c of it being during colder months a light jacket concealed plenty. I am waiting on the crossbreed supertuck to arrive, being warmer months are right around the corner and the jackets stay in the closet.
> 
> ...


So a Blackhawk! Serpa for cold and either a Comp-Tac Mtac or a Crossbreed Supertuck for warm. I could deal with that. Found the Blackhawk ones at LGS for around $15-$20 and the others were about $60-$90. Anyone have experience with these 3 holsters care to chime in and give me the pros and cons of ACTUAL people and not just what the manufacturer site says about them? I trust everyday users comments over the companies' anyday.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to wear a pancake holter in my LE days but I need it a little more concealed. I will miss my old P32 during the summer for sure.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i have a 17 and a 19, love them both. i have to get a 26 soon!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Get a good quality belt to go with your holster.


----------



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

I own the same Glock color and all. Its a great ccw gun. I have the crossbreed super tuck and it works very well.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

I find the 26 to be just at that point where it is too small for my hands. But my roommate's girlfriend loves it. Of course her hands are small. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Get a good quality belt to go with your holster.


Recommend any brands?



jmilbank0080 said:


> I own the same Glock color and all. Its a great ccw gun. I have the crossbreed super tuck and it works very well.


Checking on prices from a distributer for this exact one. Thanks!



Lethaltxn said:


> I find the 26 to be just at that point where it is too small for my hands. But my roommate's girlfriend loves it. Of course her hands are small. Congrats on your purchase.


My hands aren't big but I have long fingers. When I first held one I didn't like it but after holding it with the grip extender it fit like a dream.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

tmayn14 said:


> i have a 17 and a 19, love them both. i have to get a 26 soon!


You won't regret it! My next purchase will more than likely be a Glock or a S&W 1911 for home defense along with a good ol' Mossberg Tactical Pump.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

camaro*73 said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I promise you will not be disappointed. You will get a life time out of that gun.
> 
> There really is no break in period on a Glock. They are ready to go out of the box.
> 
> ...


No break in period for a Glock, that's true, but there is usually a break in period for the shooter :smt033


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Handgun World said:


> No break in period for a Glock, that's true, but there is usually a break in period for the shooter :smt033


I agree, I have a slight flinch when I shoot pistols. Workin on it though.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new 26 Here is a very good holster for about 50 bucks. It is not a cheap holster it is just not as expensive as the compatition. I agree 100% with the get a good holster philosophy

LOOK HERE

There are many othre options this one I use. now have some fun!!!

RCG


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Definitely will be checking into that, thanks!


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

WV boy said:


> Ok so only got to put 1 mag through it but I'm in love! It shoots like a dream and has hardly any recoil for being as small and light as it is. Very accurate despite me not shooting to the best of my ability. Any recommendations on a holster for CCW?


I just did a quick video review of a couple of good holsters for my G26 (now my EDC) Check it out,


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice review. I like the kydex one you were talking about. That *click* just makes me consider it more. How "comfortable" is comfortable? and how noticable with tighter shirts? I'm around 5'10" and weigh about 150lbs and my shirts aren't very loose on me. Also I move around a lot and if something isn't comfortable on me then I'm aggravated to no end lol. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

For my g26 I have an uncle mikes cheapo iwb holster, and my experience has been that it doesnt hold the gun very secure..it slides up and almost fell out one day..I also find re holstering very difficult due to the soft material closing up once the gun is drawn...I mostly use a Tagua leateher owb holster which holds the gun very secure, is extremely durable, and doesnt mark the gun at all...very nice leather too.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Quick question about the grip extender I bought. I got the Pearce Grip Extender PS-2733. When they sold it to me they said it was the extender only but if I wanted to add more rds to the mag then I could purchase other extenders that did so. While looking on botactactial.com the other night I seen the extender I have and it's the same number on the bottom and everything. Thing is the site says for the G26 it's a +2 but I can only put in one. I was wondering if it was a typo or if I'm just having problems putting in the 12th rd lol. Any input would be helpful guys/gals.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

You are going to love the G26. I debated on the 27 before getting mine. I'm glad I decided on the 26. Recoil is very managable, and its easy to conceal. I carry mine in a Crossbreed. Nice setup.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

precisioncg said:


> You are going to love the G26. I debated on the 27 before getting mine. I'm glad I decided on the 26. Recoil is very managable, and its easy to conceal. I carry mine in a Crossbreed. Nice setup.


Since I've had it I've loved it lol. I carry mine without a holster atm but I tried a friend's Crossbreed the other night and really liked it but I'm in a sort of money-pinch right now so I can't afford to drop $80+ on a holster. I've been thinking about a Galco IWB, a good bit of folks on here seem to like it so I'll try that out till my funds are a little more... open to spend on fun things lol.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

dosborn said:


> DO NOT get a cheap holster for IWB everyday carry. Been there done that and so have the other experienced folks here. The Mike's is great for protecting you gun when you have to disarm in your vehicle (post office, bank, schools, ect.). Don't skimp on your carry holster. If you plan to carry that means you will need to take a class, which I suggest you do. If you already have, then they should have went over properly carrying in a good holster.
> 
> Ankle EDC works, again if you have a quality holster. I have tried this route too. Uncomfortable as all get out. YMMV.


What he said....I have an Uncle Mikes and I only use it when Im putting the gun in the glove box when I cant carry it....a good holster makes a HUGE difference


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Let me also suggest a Dale Fricke Archangel AIWB holtser for your G26. I just did a review on it recently. For carrying AIWB, it's hard to beat.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I stand by my original suggestion. I wear mine with a golf shirt tucked in to the office everyday and no one is any the wiser. I am not as skinny as you but if you let your shirt bag ever so slightly at the belt the gun is invisible. It is very comfortable too. i rode my bike (peddle) 3 miles to work this morning wearing it and have worn it all day like I always do at my office. In meetings to lunches and at my desk

Look Here you will not be dissapointed


----------



## SCJeffro (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a OD green 26, I carried a 27 for years in WA but I LOVE the 26! I am going to give another thumbs up to the *crossbreed supertuck holster* (by FAR the best and most comfortable IWB holster I have EVER owned!)










I also love the Pearce Grips P39 extensions increases the mag to a 12 round mag... I run 11+1 in the gun and additional 12 rd mag in my pocket or in a mag pouch. :smt023


----------



## SCJeffro (Jun 3, 2010)

WV boy said:


> Since I've had it I've loved it lol. *I carry mine without a holster* atm but I tried a friend's Crossbreed the other night and really liked it but I'm in a sort of money-pinch right now so I can't afford to drop $80+ on a holster. I've been thinking about a Galco IWB, a good bit of folks on here seem to like it so I'll try that out till my funds are a little more... open to spend on fun things lol.


Woah I just read this What do you mean "Without a holster" ? A Glock of all guns should NEVER be carried witout a holster... And here is why... Local News | Man accidentally shoots himself in testicles | Seattle Times Newspaper Now far be it from me to tell someone what to do, but in this case... PLEASE, PLEASE NEVER EVER carry a Glock without a holster (that at least covers the trigger guard) I love Glocks and believe they are perfectly safe when used properly, but with no external safety they are probably one of (if not THE) most dangerous guns that you could EVER carry without a holster! :smt107


----------

